# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  kako muzici promisljaju o usvajanju

## magda_

Meni je ideja o usvajanju uvijek bila bliska, otkako znam za sebe, puno prije braka i problema s neplodnoscu. Ja ustvari sada nemam nikakvih dilema oko toga, sad bih napisala molbu i uhvatila se u kostac sa svim sto prati molbu. Usvojila bih dijete, bez obzira da li cu roditi poslije. To bi bilo, jednostavno, moje starije dijete.
Ali... MM o tome jos ne bi razmisljao, niti razgovarao. Smatra da smo mladi i da cemo roditi djecu. Dobro, jesmo mladi 29 i 30g., ali ja bih da budem mlada mama, a godine prolaze, i zelim to!!!.

To me mnogo muci, par puta sam jedva zapocela pricu o usvajanju i jedini pomak je sto zadnji put je sutio i razmisljao, za razliku od prvog puta kad nije htio da cuje za to. 

Svjesna sam da oboje moramo biti nacisto sta zelimo, da bi krenuli.

Kakva su vasa iskustva, kako vasi muzici razmisljaju o usvajanju?

Volim citati vase price, srce mi ovolikoooooooooo!

----------


## Sonja29

Draga magda njima sigurno treba više vremena već nama. Ja sam uvijek o tome razmišlala kao i ti dok MM jedno vrijeme nije uopće htjeo ćuti za to, ali sada je sve drugaćije. Mi smo predali za usvajanje i na čekanju sam. On je nestrpljiviji od mene da dobijemo malog   :Saint:

----------


## brane

mi imamo dvoje svoje djece koju volimo više od iičega na svijetu....
ali...
od kad smo se upoznali pričamo o tome kako ćemo jednog dana kad budemo imali svoju kuću usvojiti bar još jedno dijete, nije važna dob, pa bar biti udomitelji i nekome od te prekrasne djece pomoći u životu koliko to bude u našim mogućnostima....
zanimljivo je da on stalno priča o tome ...
mi smo jaaaaaaako mladi, ja ima 24 g a MM 25g i tema posvojenja nam je jako bliska i jedva čekamo dovest svoj život u neku kolotečinu normalnog života i uhvatiti se u koštac s posvajanjem...za 5, 10 ili 15 g nije važno...ali ako budemo u mogućnosti ostvarit ćemo to i to će isto biti NAŠA DJECA koja će dobivati jednaku ljubav koju dobivaju i naša djeca....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## magda_

Hvala cure, dajte jos!

----------


## emanuel

ovo mi je treci puta kako pokusavam odgovoriti na ovu temu ali nesto mi steka sa komp pa me izbacuje svako malo.


Magdic moja, suborko, sto da ti kazem.....razmisljam isto kao i ti. I sama sam od rane mladosti razmisljala kako cu jednoga dana usvojiti djete.
To kao da Bog daje snagu i volju bas onima kojima treba.....na neki nacin priprema ga za nesto......


Da neduljim (da mi opet ne iskoci)

MM se slaze u potupunosti samnom po pitanju usvajanja i nemamo nikakvih dilema po tom pitanju.

Zajedno smo 6 godina ali nismo se do sada vjencali. Nedavno smo zakazali datum vjencanja (16.7) i odmah nakon vjencanja cemo predati molbu za usvojenje. Meni su 32, njemu 31 ( u 8 mjesecu).

Magda draga, zelim ti kao i sebi, dva mala anđela, jednog koji ce ti rasti ispod srca a drugog koji ce ti rasti u srcu.

Molila bi sve koji imaju bilo kakva saznanja vezano na temu posvojenja, najvise me zanima literatura, gledano sa psiholoskog stajalista, roditelja i djeteta, i naravno iskustva koja su vezana za postupak.
 :Love:   :Heart: 
bjezim ja dok me nije izbacio.

Nabrzinu pisem i mozda je malo zbrkano ali shvatit cete   :Love:

----------


## Lutonjica

mi, eto, nemamo problema s neplodnošću, ali meni je oduvijek san bio posvojiti jedno dijete. i dalje to želim...

MM je protiv toga, i nikako mi nije bilo jasno zašto - a onda je jednom konačno rekao da ga je sram, ali da on osjeća i zna da to dijete ne bi mogao voljeti na isti način kao svoje i da se boji da bi se to jako primijetilo i da ne bi bilo fer prema djetetu...

----------


## Lutonjica

hm, da još malo pojasnim - bio bi za posvojenje u slučaju da ne možemo imati svoje dijete - tada bi to bilo jedino koje zna i voli.

međutim, budući da imamo svoje, misli da bi negdje duboko u sebi pravio razliku između našeg i posvojenog ...

----------


## andrea

MM to želi već duže vrijeme, naime, on mi je to i predložio.
da usvojimo dijete, ali malo starije dobi; oni, na žalost, teže pronalaze usvojitelje.
ali nismo stambeno sređeni do kraja (treba nam veći stan), a i bojan je još jako mali, pa za sada ne razmišljamo o tome intenzivno, a za par godina...tko zna ?

----------


## Lutonjica

andrea, prekrasno!

----------


## branka0112

MM također želi usvojiti veće dijete iz razloga koje je navela Andrea, ali ja nisam baš načisto u glavi s tim.

----------


## lenina

Meni je isto san uvijek bio imati svoje dvoje djece i još jedno posvojiti.

Što se tiče razlike između biološke djece i posvojene, razlike ima. U svom srcu uvijek ćete imati različit odnos, pa i prema dvoje biološke djece.

Međutim, ono što je mene u toj brizi smirilo, je da sam shvatila da i moja ljubav prema njoj, koja je različita od ljubavi prema biološkom djetetu, je još uvijek velika   :Love:  do neba. Mogu to biti različitio odnosi (neki frendovi kažu da kod njih nema razlike), ali oba su jedanko vrijedni.

----------


## Masha

Magda, kao sto ti je poznato, i MM i ja smo imali isti problem kao i vi. Isto kao i TM i MM je uvijek to na neki nacin odbacivao govoreci kako nema potrebe o tome jos razmisljati, jer cemo sigurno jednom imati svoje biolosko dijete, dok sam ja ozbiljno u sebi razmatrala kako to realizirati. Sad, Bogu hvala, imamo dijete, ali meni i dalje ideja o posvojenju nije tako daleka.

----------


## magda_

I meni je ta ideja bliska bez obzira da li cu imati biolosku djecu ili ne, a pogotovo ako ne. Ama ja bih sad, vec motam po glavi planove kako to ostvariti, ali najprije kako kod MM-a probuditi tu zelju.
No, dat ce bog da to sve dode na svoje mjesto.
Pusa svima!

----------


## Snjeska

MM i ja već dugo razmišljamo o tome,
on se načelno slaže i kaže da želi posvojiti ali kasnije, uvijek nekad kasnije  :Mad:  

Ja mislim da on nije račistio još sve to u svojoj glavi pa ga puštam da to malo doradi.
Posvajanje je velika odluka i želim biti 10000000% sigurna da je to baš ono što OBADVOJE želimo.

Čekam i nadam se da će biti uskoro.

----------


## Zorica

Ja i MM smo doneli odluku da ako ovaj treci pokusaj isci ne uspe u junu predamo dokumenta za usvajanje. On je idejom o usvajanju jednako odusevljen kao i ja :D

----------


## Ivanchica

Dižem topic iz pepela.

Neki dan sam sa MM pokušala razgovarati o usvajanju. Reakcija je bila baš onakva kakvu sam i očekivala, nema ništa protiv toga, ali samo u slučaju da mi ne možemo imati svoje dijete. 
Ja sam već 2 puta bila trudna, ali je nažalost, oba puta došlo do spontanog. Ako Bog da, imat ćemo mi i svoje dijete, ali ja želim još jedno usvojiti. Mislim da ne bih pravila razliku između svoje i usvojene djece.
Jedino što me brine, je okolina. Kako bi se ljudi/djeca postavili prema tom djetetu? S druge strane, to je manje bitno od činjenice da mi tom djetetu možemo pružiti pristojan život. 
Ja u svakom slučaju uskoro planiram uređenje sobice za malog   :Saint:  stigao on/ona na ovaj ili onaj način...

----------


## čokolada

Meni se čini da je većina mužića, ko i obično, malo više "s Marsa". Sve oni deklarativno podržavaju i u principu su za, ali kad dođe trenutak za akciju onda će se puno toga dogoditi "sutra, pa jel' baš treba danas, bit će vremena, kud žurimo".
Zato, drage supruge, uzmite stvar (ko i obično) u svoje ruke i budite brze i efikasne. U našem slučaju MM je bio apsolutno 100% za, ali sam cijeli posao obavila ja i u svakoj fazi servirala mu gotova i optimalna rješenja koja je on samo "potpisivao". Da smo čekali njegovo aktiviranje još bismo grickali olovku smišljajući tekst molbe   :Wink:  .

----------


## emanuel

> Meni se čini da je većina mužića, ko i obično, malo više "s Marsa". Sve oni deklarativno podržavaju i u principu su za, ali kad dođe trenutak za akciju onda će se puno toga dogoditi "sutra, pa jel' baš treba danas, bit će vremena, kud žurimo".
> Zato, drage supruge, uzmite stvar (ko i obično) u svoje ruke i budite brze i efikasne. U našem slučaju MM je bio apsolutno 100% za, ali sam cijeli posao obavila ja i u svakoj fazi servirala mu gotova i optimalna rješenja koja je on samo "potpisivao". Da smo čekali njegovo aktiviranje još bismo grickali olovku smišljajući tekst molbe   .


Ovako je bilo i kod nas   :Laughing:

----------


## Mamaitata

Ja sam, prije nego sto se rodila Nika bio isto nacelno "za" ali postavljao sam si pitanja sta ce biti ako dodje do "ti nisi moj tata..." price, da li cu ga beskompromisno voljeti i td.
Nakon sto se Nika rodila nesto se okrenulo u meni i sada mi svaki dan dodje da onoj romkinji koja prosi na putu doma otmem ono malo slatko bice u njenom krilu, doma ga uvalim u kadu zajedno s Nikom, naklopam, stavim ih da se igraju i gledam.....

----------


## Ivanchica

Mamai tata, mislim da i MM razmišlja šta će biti ako dođe to toga "ti nisi moj tata", šta ako se pojavi neko, da li bi ga mogao voljeti kao svoje dijete... Lično mislim da ga ne možeš voljeti manje do svog. Usvojiš ga dok je još malen, odgajaš ga, brineš se o njemu...pa kako da ga ne voliš kao svoje. MM je lud za mališom naših prijatelja, a brine ga da li bi nekog malog pilića, kojem si ti centar svijeta (i on tebi, naravno) mogao voljeti kao svoje rođeno...

----------


## pinocchio

nisam prije vidjela ovaj topic, a kad ste ga već digle iz pepela...mi smo oduvijek maštali o tome kako bi  bilo divno usvojiti po jedno dijete od crne, žute i bijele rase. i nismo se šalili. kad smo odlučili imati dijete desilo se odmah tako da nismo dalje niti pokušavali realizirati našu maštu. i opet smo razgovarali o tome da bi pored svojeg djeteta (a mislimo imati još barem jedno) rado usvojili jedno malo zlato. u toj namjeri spriječava me samo složena, dugotrajna procedura. imamo još malo vremena za razmisliti pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## Zorica

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni se čini da je većina mužića, ko i obično, malo više "s Marsa". Sve oni deklarativno podržavaju i u principu su za, ali kad dođe trenutak za akciju onda će se puno toga dogoditi "sutra, pa jel' baš treba danas, bit će vremena, kud žurimo".
> Zato, drage supruge, uzmite stvar (ko i obično) u svoje ruke i budite brze i efikasne. U našem slučaju MM je bio apsolutno 100% za, ali sam cijeli posao obavila ja i u svakoj fazi servirala mu gotova i optimalna rješenja koja je on samo "potpisivao". Da smo čekali njegovo aktiviranje još bismo grickali olovku smišljajući tekst molbe   .
> 
> 
> Ovako je bilo i kod nas


A i kod nas  :Laughing:

----------


## otocanka

> emanuel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  čokolada prvotno napisa
> ...


Same here   :Laughing:

----------


## camel

mi imamo dijete. 
ali smo predali i zahtjev za posvojenje još jednog djeteta.

za većinu Centara to što već imamo dijete je otegotna okolnost, a neki Centri su nas  i potpuno odbacili kao potencijalne posvojitelje bez obzira što smo naveli da želimo posvojiti nešto starije dijete.

a ja toliko želim još jedno dijete da osjećam strašnu, strašnu bol pri pomisli da ga možda neću imati.

----------


## Ivanchica

Camel, žao mi je da je situacija takva. Nije mi jasno kako vas mogu odbiti kada svi vrlo dobro znaju da se uglavnom traže mlađa djeca, što znači da su šanse za usvajanje, onim starijim, minimalne. Zar nije bit svega da se toj djeci omogući normalan i kvalitetan život!!!??? Stvarno mi nisu jasni   :Mad:

----------


## hildegard

Imamo svojeg dečeca i još bi dvoje svoje dječice. No i MM i ja bi željeli posvojiti dijete, posebice ako bi se stambeno malo bolje sredili.

----------


## ivstarce

Moj bivši nevjenčani suprug nije htio niti čuti za posvojenje djeteta. Rastali smo se. Sada sam sa novim partnerom, opet na IVF postupku. O usvojenju ne razgovaramo. Kada ja spomenem tu opciju, on šuti..

Moj životni cilj jest osnovati obitelj. I moram priznati, obzirom da imam dijagnozu steriliteta, nisam našla partnera koji je dorastao ovoj životnoj situaciji. Da li je to stvar zrelosti, ljubavi, plemenitosti ili nečeg drugog, ne znam, ali ljubomorna sam na žene koje imaju razumne i dobre muževe.

To je rijetkost. Bila sam hrabra i raskinula svaku vezu u kojoj je moj potencijalni pokazivao izražene animalne želje da ima svog biološkog potomka. Nakon raskida svaki od njih bi u roku ne duljem od tri mjeseca "nekome" napravio dijete. Imala sam tri takva iskustva.

Onog "pravog" kojemu će biti važno moje zdravlje, moje iskrene želje i nade, nisam pronašla. Za usvojenje će uskoro biti prekasno.
Danas nesvjesno muškarce doživljavam kao rasplodne pastuhe i rashodovane ljubavnike. Ne osjećam grižnju savjesti zbog toga jer su me tako oni naučili razmišljati.
Mislim da bi zbog toga samim ženama trebalo omogućiti da usvajaju. U ovoj zemlji muškarci u većem broju (čast iznimkama) i puno većem postotku sebe doživljavaju jako animalno po pitanju reprodukcije. Nisu dobro odgojeni za očeve i muževe. Većina ih razmišlja primarnim instinktima, i o roditeljstvu brinu tek kada im se desi. 

Znam da postoje i druga iskustva, no moje je životno iskustvo požnjelo ovakve rezulatate. Žene su puno humanije. Spasiti ljudsko biće od sigurne patnje i možda isto tako sigurne propasti veće je životno dostignuće no završiti dobar fakultet, dobiti Nobelovu nagradu, spasiti svijet, pobijediti u ratu.

----------


## Angelina Bell

Borimo se sa neplodnošću već 2-3 god. Sad se spremam na laparoskopiju.
Počela sam ozbiljno MM predlagati mogućnost posvajanja (ja sam jako za), no on ne krije nadu u uspješnost dobivanja našeg bebača. Htio bi radije ispucati sve mogućnosti za našu bebu, a tek onda (u slučaju neuspjeha) krenutu u posvajanje.
Dok ja bi paralelno radila i na jednom i drugom, želeći tako dobiti na vremenu.
*Pitanje!*
MM kaže da bi u slučaju da nas zovu na razgovor za posvajanje, bio problem kad bismo rekli da pokušavamo potpomognutom dobiti i našu bebu, kao, djelovali bi emocionalno nestabilni ili sl. Da li bi oni mogli dovesti u pitanje ljubav prema posvojenom djetetu, ili shvatiti to kao da ćemo posvojeno djete manje voljeti, onda kad nam se posreći dobiti našu bebu?
Malo sam ga zapetljala, ali nadam se da shvaćate što želim reći.
Zna li netko odgovor na to?, molim da me savjetuje.

(Inče, ja sam jako zainteresirana za posvajanje tajlandskog ili kambodžanskog djeteta, pa sam kontaktirala njihovo najbliže veleposlanstvo u Beču, čula se telefonom sa konzulom i rekao mi je da pošaljem sve naše podatke i koliko staro dijete želimo.
Radim na tome, poronašla sam vaše postove sa podacima koje traže, samo se borim sa prevođenjem, njemački nešto znam ali ne jako dobro.)
Sorry na duljenju, ali možda nekome bude od koristi.

----------


## Zdenka2

Angelina Bell, mislim da nije nikakav problem u tome želite li vi dijete dobiti ovako ili onako. Za djelatnike u centru je bitno to da vama posvojeno dijete nije drugorazredna opcija, ako "vaše" ne uspije. Sada ima sve više parova koji paralelno planiraju jedno i drugo, prije je bilo drugačije. 

Ivstarce, od srca ti želim da nađeš tog muškarca koji će prije svega biti tvoj par.

----------


## sanja74

Mi smo roditelji posvojene djevojčice, i nema šanse da bi biološko dijete ni MM ni ja voljeli više. Svaki tren zahvaljujemo "tamo nekom" što nam je omogućio ovakvu sreću.
Dok smo mislili da ćemo bez problema imati biološku djecu, dogovorili smo i da jedno usvojimo ili udomimo - i tada smo na to gledali kao na "humanitarni čin".
Ali kada nakon nekoliko godina nismo postali roditelji, posvojenje je postalo skroz "sebičnim" činom. Nismo to napravili da postaniemo humanisti, nego zato što smo željeli biti RODITELJI.
To dijete smo mi trebali vjerojatno više nego ono nas. I to nikada ne želim zaboraviti.
Ne mogu vam opisati koliko nas usrećuje. I ne samo nas, nego i naše prijatelje, obitelj... Tko god je imao nešto "protiv" posvojenja prije, sada kada nas vidi jasno mu je da je to bio pravi put za nas. A naša srećica i trenuci koje djelimo s njom su jedinstveni.

I sada, kad govorimo o nekoj našoj budućoj djeci, i MM i ja bi odmah "potpisali" da dobijemo opet posvojeno dijete. Barem jedno.
I genetika nam ne igra nikakvu ulogu. Ja sam oduvijek uvjerena da roditeljstvo = ljubav. A moje maleno volim, volim, obožavam..

Isprike na srcedrapateljskom postu, ali.. kad god pomislim kako nam je to djetešce obogatilo život.. 
i smeta me kad me netko smatra "humanitarcem". Ja sam MAMA. Ponosna na svoje dijete. I to je sve.

----------


## magda_

> Mi smo roditelji posvojene djevojčice, i nema šanse da bi biološko dijete ni MM ni ja voljeli više. Svaki tren zahvaljujemo "tamo nekom" što nam je omogućio ovakvu sreću.
> Dok smo mislili da ćemo bez problema imati biološku djecu, dogovorili smo i da jedno usvojimo ili udomimo - i tada smo na to gledali kao na "humanitarni čin".
> Ali kada nakon nekoliko godina nismo postali roditelji, posvojenje je postalo skroz "sebičnim" činom. Nismo to napravili da postaniemo humanisti, nego zato što smo željeli biti RODITELJI.
> To dijete smo mi trebali vjerojatno više nego ono nas. I to nikada ne želim zaboraviti.
> Ne mogu vam opisati koliko nas usrećuje. I ne samo nas, nego i naše prijatelje, obitelj... Tko god je imao nešto "protiv" posvojenja prije, sada kada nas vidi jasno mu je da je to bio pravi put za nas. A naša srećica i trenuci koje djelimo s njom su jedinstveni.
> 
> I sada, kad govorimo o nekoj našoj budućoj djeci, i MM i ja bi odmah "potpisali" da dobijemo opet posvojeno dijete. Barem jedno.
> I genetika nam ne igra nikakvu ulogu. Ja sam oduvijek uvjerena da roditeljstvo = ljubav. A moje maleno volim, volim, obožavam..
> 
> ...


...................... D I V N O .........................
moje srce C E Z N E za jednom takvom bebicom.
I znam, ako mi samo Milostivi Bog podari zivot i zdravlje, da cu biti mama. Ovako ili onako, jednostavno MAMA.

Kako sam ja jednom davno zapocela ovu temu o muzicima, evo mogu reci da i moj muzic sada drugacije razmislja, i on je gotovo spreman za usvajanje.

za Sanju74  :Love:  
za bebu  :Love:  
za sve  :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

I kod mene je kao kod Sanje. Ja sam isto htjela biti samo mama i nisam nikad gledala na posvojenje kao na dobročinstvo. Kad mi netko počne pričati o tome to mi zapravo ide jako na živce, ali, kako sam se odlučila za edukaciju, a ne za sukobe uvijek odgovaram pravom istinom: Ne znam tko je tu kome više pomogao, a za istinu reć, ipak mislim da je on meni više pomogao. 

Posvojenje je jedna vrsta porođajnog kanala, jer dijete koje posvojiš je doista tvoje. Od prvog trenutka kad sam ugledala mog sina u njemu mi nije bilo ništa tuđe. Prošlo je već pet godina otkad ga imam i svaki dan, svaki puta kad ga pogledam, zahvaljujem Bogu na tom blagoslovu i pomislim kako sam sretna. On je sve što sam ikad mogla poželjeti od djeteta i još mnogo više.

Isto kao i kod Sanje i moja obitelj njega smatra velikom srećom za sve nas. Neki dan sam uhvatila jednu rečenicu svog tate koju je izgovorio jednom prijatelju: Meni je najvažnije da sam ja njega doživio (a moj tata ima još unuka, bioloških).

Mislim da cure koje razmišljaju o posvojenju moraju otvoreno razgovarati s muževima/partnerima. Nisam baš pesimist u pogledu njihova razumijevanja te stvari. Oni u većini slučajeva neće preuzeti inicijativu, ali slijedit će svoju ženu u tome. Nemojte se bojati, posvojenje je nešto predivno. Sretno svima!   :Smile:

----------


## magda_

Vraga mu, Zdenka2, i ti si me sad uspjela rasplakati  :Love:  
Uf kako mi srce lupa kada citam vase postove.
 :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Zdenka, Sanja, kako ste to lijepo napisale   :Love:

----------


## adriana

Sanja 74, Zdenka2   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Cure uživam vas čitati!  :Love: 
I zbilja ste vi sad MAME, vidi se iz topline vaših riječi, a sve ostalo je manje bitno.  

Sretna sam zbog jedne svoje prijateljice koja je prije nekoliko dana dobila 2 dečkića, braća.
Nisam je još uspjela vidjeti ali čula sam samo da je euforična i sretna.
Vijest me rasplakala, a kad je vidim  ne znam što ću...
Mislim da ću sve reći jednim velikim, toplim zagrljajem.  :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Čestitke tvojoj prijateljici i njezinim dečkićima.   :Love:

----------


## Metvica

> Mislim da bi zbog toga samim ženama trebalo omogućiti da usvajaju.


Omogućeno im je - barem zakonski. Ne znam kako to izgleda u praksi.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja znam jednu single curu koja je nedavno posvojila petogodišnjeg dječaka.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Meni se čini da je većina mužića, ko i obično, malo više "s Marsa". Sve oni deklarativno podržavaju i u principu su za, ali kad dođe trenutak za akciju onda će se puno toga dogoditi "sutra, pa jel' baš treba danas, bit će vremena, kud žurimo".
> Zato, drage supruge, uzmite stvar (ko i obično) u svoje ruke i budite brze i efikasne. U našem slučaju MM je bio apsolutno 100% za, ali sam cijeli posao obavila ja i u svakoj fazi servirala mu gotova i optimalna rješenja koja je on samo "potpisivao". Da smo čekali njegovo aktiviranje još bismo grickali olovku smišljajući tekst molbe   .


ja sam jedan Mužić o kojima vi raspravljate...U našem slučaju je bilo tako da smo oboje donijeli odluku o posvojenju ( nakon neuspjelog N-tog IVFa), a dalje se sve odvijalo ovako nekako kako Čokoladica piše  :Embarassed:

----------


## Fani35

MM ima isti problem. Ja bih se sutra uhvatila u koštac s tim, ali on to jednostavno ne može. U jednom trenutku mi je samo uspio reći da ne može zamisliti da ima tuđe djete. Imamo i prijatelje koji su posvojili slatku curicu od par mjeseci, ja mu svako malo nabacim nešto za nju da je slatka i to, on to sve prizna ali ne želi ići na posvojenje.
Jednom sam nadobudno čak i napisala molbu i poslala je, nakon cca mjesec dana su me zvali iz CZSC ali sastanak se nije dogodio jer je on pao u takvu depru da mi nikad više nije palo na pamet to mu spomenuti.
Dakle magda, nije samo TM tako reagirao, očito je to česta pojava.

----------


## ina33

Moj je relativno brzo bio za i aktivno "drajvao" priču - od odlazaka na tečaj do kontaktiranja CZZS-a.

----------


## magda_

Iz pepela ste podigli ovaj topic i hvala... podsjetili ste me na to koliko sam uspjela u proteklom periodu. Sad imamo po 32 godine, ali smo nacisto da zelimo usvojiti dijete.
pozdrav svima!
 :Kiss:

----------


## wewa

Magdic, drzim fige za bude go iz prve!   :Heart:

----------


## wonderwoman

Magda  :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

> Iz pepela ste podigli ovaj topic i hvala... podsjetili ste me na to koliko sam uspjela u proteklom periodu. Sad imamo po 32 godine, ali smo nacisto da zelimo usvojiti dijete.
> pozdrav svima!


Magda sretno  :Heart:  ....znači sad si službeno čekalica???

----------


## ina33

Magda_, sretno   :Love:  !

----------


## Zdenka2

Sretno, Magda!

----------


## mareena

Magda, sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## malezija

:Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Magda samo hrabro   :Heart:  .

----------


## magda_

hvakla curke,
sada nam valja zasukati rukave.
jos nisam zvanicno cekalica.
pripremam se za cekalicu  :Grin:  
pusa!

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

sretno Magda  :Saint:

----------


## coccinella

Magda   :Heart:  !

Baš čitam ovaj topic iz početka i gledam vam potpise koji su se u međuvremnu promijenili. Ma prekrasno!   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Na početku našeg braka živjeli smo s bratom mm i njegovom ženom. Šogorica je tada radila u jednom domu za djecu sa srednjim i težim poremećajima. Među djecom je bio četverogodišnji klinac izdaleka, s obiteljskom dijagnozom, ali sam bez dijagnoze. Smatralo se da je ili lakšeg stupnja retardacije ili samo nedovoljno hm potican u razvoju? Bio je tamo jer su ga poslali iz njegovog centra - njegovi se zapravo nisu mogli brinuti za njega. 
I šogi mlada i nadobudna dovede malca jednog petka doma, da iskusi obiteljsku atmosferu preko vikenda. Prvo se držao povučeno, ali uskoro se glasno vrišteći natjeravao s našim nećakom. 
U ponedjeljak ujutro plakao je na  putu u dom i obećavao šogorici da će biti dobar, misleći da ga ona vraća za kaznu.  :Crying or Very sad:  Tako mu je teško pao povratak da šogi nije više imala srca voditi ga na vikend.

A mm me sa suzama u očima pitao da li bismo pokušali posvojit, udomit, šta bilo, njega ili nekog njemu sličnog.
Ja sam tada osjećala gadljivost prema retardiranim ljudima i odgovarala sam da to ne mogu. Meni je godinama, desetljećima najveća noćna mora bila da bih mogla roditi retardirano dijete - mislila sam da bih tako nešto doživjela kao najveću nesreću. Sada više ne osjećam tako.

U svakom slučaju, mm je bio puno ranije "zreo" za posvojit klinca, i puno širokogrudniji od mene u tome koga bi mogao prihvatiti bez straha i sa svom ljubavi.

----------


## ina33

> Magda   !
> 
> Baš čitam ovaj topic iz početka i gledam vam potpise koji su se u međuvremnu promijenili. Ma prekrasno!


E, magda_  :Smile: . Znam da smo te i prije pokušavale nagovarati na promjenu potpisa, ali mislim da ti neće škodit. Ne moraš sad neki turbo optimizam, ali daj bar nešto neutralno  :Wink: . Ako ništa - dopiši na ovo tvoje - al' baš me briga ili tako nešto. Zanemari ako sam dosadna, u stvari znam da jesam, al' se nadam da mi nećeš zamjerit   :Kiss: .

----------


## ina33

... ili npr. al' zato super driblam...   :Love: .

----------


## magda_

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Magda   !
> 
> Baš čitam ovaj topic iz početka i gledam vam potpise koji su se u međuvremnu promijenili. Ma prekrasno!  
> 
> 
> E, magda_ . Znam da smo te i prije pokušavale nagovarati na promjenu potpisa, ali mislim da ti neće škodit. Ne moraš sad neki turbo optimizam, ali daj bar nešto neutralno . Ako ništa - dopiši na ovo tvoje - al' baš me briga ili tako nešto. Zanemari ako sam dosadna, u stvari znam da jesam, al' se nadam da mi nećeš zamjerit  .


Kako zamjeriti, bas sam neki dan pomislila kako je vakat da ga mijenjam.
zasad bez potpisa  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Jupi  :D ! Good for you!

----------


## UmaBg

Moja prva reakcija nakon otkrivanja bracne neplodnosti, a to je bilo svega posle nekoliko meseci braka je bila : "Ne mozemo imati dete, hajde da ga usvojimo !" Kada smo o ovome razgovarali sa psihologom u CSR ona nam je to objasnila potrebom/instinktom ili kako vec da nazovem zene da ima potomstvo, ja bih rekla mladunce o kome ce da se brine,  pre svega, jer je jedna od arhetipskih uloga zena - briga o deci, kao sto je arhetipska uloga musarca da lovi  :Laughing:   / zaradjuje, elem donosi nesto u kucu.
MM je hteo da se leci i ja ga nisam sputavala u toj zelji, podrzala sam ga, jedino mi je zao sto vec tada nismo predali dokumenta u CSR, ko zna, mozda bi do sada bili roditelji  :Gumi-gumi:  , a ne samo "cekalice".
Dogovorili smo se da se leci jedan odredjeni period, ako bude poboljsanja, da idemo na VTO. Nazalost ovo nije uspelo i sada smo tu gde jesmo.
Pisem u mnozini, jer misim da i MM i ja imamo podjednako jaku zelju da postanemo roditelji i 100 % smo sigurni u svoju odluku koju smo zajednicki doneli.
 Borimo se svako na svoj nacin, skupljamo informacije, kontaktiramo prijatelje, ja vise preko neta, vas moje online drugare  :Love:  , a on u stvarnom svetu, sto bi na forumima rekli RL (real life).
Oboje smo posveceni ovoj misiji, namerno upotrebljavam izraz misija, jer usvojiti dete u Srbiji jeste ravno misiji.
Jedina razlika je to sto ja ne mogu da se skoncentrisem ni na sta drugo sem usvajanja,razmisljanja o nasem detetu - da li je vec zaceto, rodjeno, da li nas ceka u nekom domu, samo, napusteno...  :? Kad nisam na forumima, pricam najvise sa muzem i sa nekoliko zena koje su u nasoj situaciji.
Prijatelje ne opterecujemo previse ovom pricom, ni sami nismo znali koliko je sve slozeno, ljudi i dalje imaju predodzbe koje su pogresne, kad vide onoliku decu po domu, misle da se samo ode uzme jedno  :Grin:  . Naravno oni ne znaju da je za to potrebna obimna papirologija i da samo mali  % te dece ima uredne papire i moze ici na usvajanje.
MM radi, 8 sati provodi na poslu, pa hteo  ne hteo zaboravi na ovo, onda kad dodje kuci smisli aktivnosti za sebe, citanje, usavrsavanje jezika, kompjutera i sl. Tacno odredi broj strana ili vreme.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ja ne mogu tako, uvek se potpuno predam onome cemu stremim i jednostavno nista drugo ne vidim.
Ne znam da li je takav slucaj i kod vas ?
Ja sam strasnija, dajem se do kraja onoj ideji ili projektu koji treba da zavrsim ( pod uslovom da me zanima), ako treba i glavom kroz  zid, a imam i dozu pragmatizma  :Idea:  , sto smatram vrlinom. MM je racioalniji, malo hladnije glave 8) . Lep balans  :Love:  , jos samo  :Preskace uze:  
Ili je to sve zato sto su muskarci sa Marsa, a zene sa Venere ?

----------


## leonessa

> ..ljudi i dalje imaju predodzbe koje su pogresne, kad vide onoliku decu po domu, misle da se samo ode uzme jedno


Da, meni je to isto fascinantno kako se često s tim susrećem, kao baš ste dragi ljudi, da je takvih više ne bi bilo toliko djece po domovima    :Rolling Eyes:   ...



> Lep balans    , jos samo


  :Heart:   uz želju da bude šta prije.

----------


## UmaBg

Hvla na lepim zeljama.
 :Love:  
A za bambina jedan veliki   :Kiss:

----------


## rebeca

Naravno da nismo svi u jednako vrijeme speremni pšostati roditelji. Mislim da to donese vrijeme polako, i mislim da zbilja oba partnera moreaju svojom voljom slobodno biti za to. Mi polako sazrijevamo u tome, svjesni smo da nije lako živjeti s tim pogotovo u malim sredinama. Dosta stvari mora biti načisto. 
Moje je mišljenje i uvijek se posvađam sa svakim oko toga, da ti je biloška majka ona koja ti pruži ljubav u životu, tj. roditelji. A kad mi netko spomene krv i gene, ma tko zna kakvi su naši geni unazad 5 koljena,  i tko je naš neki  djed u 5 koljeno bio. Možda gledajući po tome nikada nitiko ni s kim ne bi bio. Nesebična ljubav, topli dom, bezbrižnost, nježnost, zaštićenost... to su karakteristike pravih roditelja  :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

> Moje je mišljenje i uvijek se posvađam sa svakim oko toga, da ti je biloška majka ona koja ti pruži ljubav u životu, tj. roditelji.


Biološka majka moje djevojčice je IPAK žena koja ju je rodila. To ni jednoj ni drugoj ne bi htjela oduzeti.

A mama.. MAMA.. je osoba koja je godinu dana provela s njom 24h, odgovarala na svaki njen plač, nosila je, mazila, presvlačila, ljubila, učila, tješila, škakljala, nunala, upoznavala sa svijetom, veselila se svakom napretku, brinula kad joj ne bi bilo dobro, pjevala joj, čitala, učila je kako se penje na tobogan, ohrabrivala je.. I koja svaki dan sada trči s posla ne bi li čim prije zagrlila svoju djevojčicu. Ona koja je ponosna do neba svojim djetetom. I koja je voli više od svega na svijetu.

----------


## Zdenka2

Sanja je sve kako treba napisala. Mi nismo biološki roditelji i greška je negirati da je netko drugi rodio dijete i da to dijete nosi biološki materijal drugih ljudi. Biologija je biologija.

Ali što znači biti mama, to mi "posvojene mame" jako dobro znamo. Mi smo roditelji po zakonu, po ljubavi i po zajedničkom životu. Meni je divno slušati kako moj M. mojoj još uvijek zbunjenoj B. koja ne zna kamo pripada tumači zašto sam joj ja mama: "Pa vidiš valjda tko je s tobom i tko se brine za tebe?"

----------


## mareena

> A mama.. MAMA.. je osoba koja je godinu dana provela s njom 24h, odgovarala na svaki njen plač, nosila je, mazila, presvlačila, ljubila, učila, tješila, škakljala, nunala, upoznavala sa svijetom, veselila se svakom napretku, brinula kad joj ne bi bilo dobro, pjevala joj, čitala, učila je kako se penje na tobogan, ohrabrivala je.. I koja svaki dan sada trči s posla ne bi li čim prije zagrlila svoju djevojčicu. Ona koja je ponosna do neba svojim djetetom. I koja je voli više od svega na svijetu.


Da, to je mama   :Heart:  .




> Biološka majka moje djevojčice je IPAK žena koja ju je rodila. To ni jednoj ni drugoj ne bi htjela oduzeti.


Ja "našu" biološku majku volim. Ona je začela, nosila i rodila moje dijete. Molila je ljude u Centru da mu što prije nađu roditelje, dobre roditelje, i nekoliko puta pitala jesu li sigurni da dijete neće ostati u domu. Za mene je i to jedan oblik iskazivanja ljubavi. Svaki dan zahvaljujem i njoj i Bogu na tome.

----------


## leonessa

> Ja "našu" biološku majku volim. Ona je začela, nosila i rodila moje dijete. Molila je ljude u Centru da mu što prije nađu roditelje, dobre roditelje, i nekoliko puta pitala jesu li sigurni da dijete neće ostati u domu. Za mene je i to jedan oblik iskazivanja ljubavi. Svaki dan zahvaljujem i njoj i Bogu na tome.


X   :Heart:  Ja nikad svog sina ne bi dobila kao bebu od dva mjeseca da se ONA prije poroda nije za to pobrinula.

----------


## Mariela

Ja blagoslivljam biološku majku našeg dječaka iz istog razloga kao i mareena. Ona se je svojevoljno odrekla roditeljstva da bismo ga mi mogli dobiti i beskrajno sam joj zahvalna na tome. O njenim razlozima i situaciji u kojoj se našla nisam pozvana da sudim. U svakom slučaju je iskazala puno veću ljubav prema djetetu potpisavši dokumente o odricanju nego one koje ih ostave u domu i eventualno nazovu svaka tri mjeseca.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Ja blagoslivljam biološku majku našeg dječaka iz istog razloga kao i mareena. Ona se je svojevoljno odrekla roditeljstva da bismo ga mi mogli dobiti i beskrajno sam joj zahvalna na tome. O njenim razlozima i situaciji u kojoj se našla nisam pozvana da sudim. U svakom slučaju je iskazala puno veću ljubav prema djetetu potpisavši dokumente o odricanju nego one koje ih ostave u domu i eventualno nazovu svaka tri mjeseca.


Ovo potpisujem sto puta. Tako je postupila biološka majka mog M. i zato je on mogao biti posvojen kao beba, za razliku od B-ine majke zbog cijeg je ponasanja ona mogla biti posvojena tek sa punih 6 godina.

----------


## Vlvl

Ja ne mogu nego s poštovanjem i naklonosti misliti na majku mog sina, koja je rodila i odgojila šestero djece u uvjetima daleko od idealnih. Stariji su danas samostalni mladi ljudi, nitko od njih nije problematičan, i među njima uz povremene trzavice ima ljubavi koju ništa ne može nadomjestiti. 
Stalno se pitam s kakvim je strahovima umrla ostavljajući tu djecu   :Crying or Very sad:   i nadam se da sad nekako zna da je s njima sve u redu. 

Naravno, ja nisam mogla kao neke druge forumašice uzeti svoje dijete i objasnit mu da sam ja njegova prava majka, a ona prethodna tek teta koja ga je rodila - to naprosto nije istina ni na koji način, ni objektivno ni u našim srcima. On je za mene u potpunosti moje dijete, ali ja sam za njega na neki način druga majka - i uvijek sam kriva za sve.   :Rolling Eyes:  Pretpostavljam da se maćehe ponekad susreću s istim problemima.

----------


## leonessa

Vlvl   :Heart:  .

----------


## rebeca

Moje mišljenje ne mora biti ispravno Poznajem dosta osoba koje su posvojene ili jednostavno napuštene od roditelja i date na brigu prvoj rodbini... Njihova bol je ogromana, praznina tih ljudi prema biološkim roditeljima...
Ja ne mogu reći da blagoslivljam ženu koja je ostavila dijete, kako bi ga baš ja dobila.  Ne mogu razumijeti ženu koja može ostaviti svoje dijete iz bilo kojeg razloga, jednostavno ne mogu. Ja to dijete želim prvenstveno iz razloga što nema svoju mamu, prvo zbog njega pa onda zbog sebe. Nekako ne razmišljam sa stajališta ja ne mogu imati svoju djecu pa ću sad posvojiti jedno dijete. Ja razmišljam sa stajališta da prvenstveno tom malom biću kad već mogu pružim mu nešto što svaka osoba svojim začećem zaslužuje. Bitnije mi je da ja to dijete usrećim, nego da ono mene usreći.

Možda ja krivo razmišlam, ali me jako ražalosti kad se sjetim, kako se MI borimo sa tim da dobijemo samo 1 bebača, a netko drugi ih tek tako rađa i ostavlja  :Sad:

----------


## Zdenka2

Nismo mi tu da sudimo kako i zašto se je nekome dogodilo da da svoje dijete ili da mu ga uzmu. Dugo sam u tome i znam da su mnoge te majke i same bile zanemarena djeca. Ja sam u svakom slučaju zahvalna objema tim majkama, jer su mojoj djeci dale život i moja djeca nose njihove gene. Da nema njih, ja ne bih bila mama dvoje prekrasne djece. To je moje polazište. To ne znači da diviniziram te mame ni sama sa sobom niti pred svojom djecom. Reći ću im sve detalje koje znam, jer želim da znaju istinu, a ne da fantaziraju. 

Postoji divna knjiga prevedena na hrvatski, Catherine Bonnet, Gesta ljubavi, koja govori upravo o tim biološkim majkama, kako su i zašto prepustile svoju djecu drugima. Autorica je psiholog i majka posvojene djece. Preporučujem.

----------


## piplica

Radim kao savjetnik u jednoj službi i nedavno mi je zbog nekih problema došla jedna djevojka u visokoj trudnoći koja mi se povjerila da ne želi zadržati dijete, da je već odlučila dati dijete na posvajanje. Rekla mi je da joj je to druga trudnoća i da je u prvoj napravila isto.
Ne mogu reći da me to nije iznenadilo, ali nisam to pokazala, samo sam joj rekla da je to, ukoliko se ona zaista ne može brinuti o djetetu, najbolje što može učiniti za njega. 
Poslije sam saznala da ju okolina osuđuje (iako mislim da nju to ne interesira previše...), a ja mislim da je to licemjerno, jer koliko mladih cura pobaci dijete jer su premlade/nespremne za trudnoću, pa ih ne osuđujemo, a ovu koja je spremna tom djetetu dati život osuđujemo...

----------


## Mariela

Kad sam napisala da blagoslivljam majku mog dječaka mislila sam na nekoliko stvari: 
- ona je rodila, a ne pobacila; iako sam sigurna da bi joj mnogli savjetovali pobačaj za elegantno rješenje problema;
- rodila je u bolnici (dijete je dobilo medicinsku njegu koju je kao nedonošće trebalo), nije završio u kontejneru i odmah ga se odrekla kako bi mogao odmah biti posvojen.

Ja mislim da je ona napravila ono što je u njenoj situaciji bilo najbolje za nju i dijete i hvala joj na tome.

----------


## rebeca

Apsolutno se slažem sa vama, i sve je tako kako ste napisale. Nikome ja nemam pravo suditi, ne daj Bože. Nisam ja mislila na žene koje su izbrale roditi to dijete, a uz nekih njima poznati razloga dati ga na posvojenje. Pa te su osobe izabrale život, kao što ste i same rekle. Ja sam u svom razmišljanju otišla na skroz nešto drugo, sad vidim da se pogrešno protumačilo.  Žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Mariela

Meni je žao što u posljednje vrijeme skačem na svaku očekujući da svatko mora odmah razumjeti što ja mislim i što sam htjela reći.

----------


## rebeca

*Mariela*, upravo je tako i sa mnom, pa onda cijela priča izgubi smisao  :Love:

----------


## ivanas

Meni je ideja o posvajanju bila uvijek negdje u glavi. Još u srednjoj školi sam govorila da bi volila posvojit. U mom idealnom scenariju posvojila bi jedno do dvoje djece, i rodila isto toliko. Sve članke o posvajanju sam pažljivo čitala, razmišljala na koji način ću pripremati svoje biološko dijete ako prvo rodim na posvojenje, diskutirala s cimericom koja je isto imala slične ideje. 

Kada sam saznala za probleme s plodnošću MD nisam se puno zbedirala. Naravno, već dvije godine se borimo s tim problemom, pokušavam saznati sve o tome, isprobavamo alternativnu medicinu, usvojili smo mnoge zdrave navike i iako jos nemamo bebu rezultat toga je da smo, hvala Bogu , odličnog zdravlja. Jedino mi ideja da idemo na potpomognutu oplodnju nikako nije bliska. Riskirati svoje zdravlje, i psihičko i fizičko a možda i ne uspijemo čini mi se gubitak dragocijenog vremena i energije koju bi mogla dati nekom djetešcu koje to treba. Obitelj mi govori zašto ne bi pokušala, ali neki glasić u meni govori ne. Isto tako ne želim da mi posvojenje bude rezervna, drugorazredna opcija ako ovo prvo ne uspije. 

MD još nije načistu s idejom o posvojenju. Ne želim ga na ništa nagovarati i stvarati pritisak, ali želim da se informira. Nažalost literature na hrvatskom o toj tematici nema, pa sam evo isprintala priče s ovog foruma, koje su možda najbolja literatura jer opisuju iskustva stvarnih ljudi, ovdje u Hrvatskoj. Znam da moram biti strpljiva i dati mu vremena, jer vjerujem da će se predomisliti. Ne brine ga ni genetika, niti sličnost, niti je problem to što ga ne bi mogao zavoliti ali još nije načistu sam sa sobom. Najveći je problem što sam ja tip od akcije i mrzim čekanje i odugovlačenje, pogotovo što sam svjesna da će kad uđemo u proces posvajanja to nažalost trajati jako dugo i ne želim gubiti dragocijeno vrijeme. 

Već sam nekoliko puta sanjala nešto u vezi posvojenja, ali noćas sam sanjala da smo posvojili sina, da sam ga vidila jednom prije  i nakon toga  je MD otišao po njega, dogovorio se s tetama da nam ga dadu i doveo doma.  San mi je ovaj put bio tako stvaran da mi je ujutro kad sam se probudla falio. Ne znam koliko vjerujete u snove, ali meni se do sada već nekoliko puta dogodila da sam kroz snove naslutila nešto što nikako ne bi mogla saznati, a kasnije se pokazalo točnim. Samo sad nisam sigurna je li to samo moja prevelika želja ili slutnja. 

Na ovoj temi vidim da su se neki vaši muževi nećkali, recite mi kako su promijenili mišljenje.

----------


## otocanka

> Na ovoj temi vidim da su se neki vaši muževi nećkali, recite mi kako su promijenili mišljenje.


Mom je trebalo vremena da mu ideja "sjedne".   :Grin:  
Ja sam, slično kao i ti, razmišljala o tome još prije nego sam njega upoznala. A i po prirodi sam osoba kojoj ne treba puno vremena da donese odluku. 

MM je u stanju dva dana razmišljati kako zabiti čavao u dasku.   :Laughing:  

Nedavno mi je "priznao" da je njemu posvojenje  postalo stvarnost, onako 100%, da se saživio s tim, tek kad smo upoznali klince. 
Pričali smo s nekim frendovima o tome koji su nam rekli da su se osjetili očevima tek kad se beba rodila, a neki i kasnije.

Izuzev da mu daš vremena, nemam neki drugi savjet.   :Love:

----------


## čokolada

ivanas, slijedi svoje snove! kao što si vjerojatno pročitala tu na forumu, nijedan suprug nije baš bio od akcije, pretežno su supruge svrdlale. Kud bismo stigle da smo čekale njih?   :Wink:  
jedino u što mora biti siguran jest  da to ŽELI, tj. da tu odluku donesete zajedno.
kao i kod biološke djece i posvojene mame budu gurnute u događaje bez pripreme i postanu mame odmah, dok tatama treba više vremena.

----------


## Zdenka2

> ivanas, slijedi svoje snove! kao što si vjerojatno pročitala tu na forumu, nijedan suprug nije baš bio od akcije, pretežno su supruge svrdlale. Kud bismo stigle da smo čekale njih?   
> jedino u što mora biti siguran jest  da to ŽELI, tj. da tu odluku donesete zajedno.
> kao i kod biološke djece i posvojene mame budu gurnute u događaje bez pripreme i postanu mame odmah, dok tatama treba više vremena.


X A onda kad to vrijeme prođe, tope li se tope...

----------


## ivanas

> MM je u stanju dva dana razmišljati kako zabiti čavao u dasku. Laughing


Mislim da je u tome najveći problem. I pošto sam ja često brzopleta to je ponekad i ok. Ali što se tiče posvajanja u to sam 100 000 000% sigurna i čekanje mi teško pada. Valjda je to lekcija koju moram svladati, pa cu morati biti strpljiva.

----------


## ivanas

Stvarno sam cijelo jutro pod dojmom tog sna. A što mi je najzanimljivije, po dijete nismo išli skupa, nego je on otišao kod teta i nagovorio da nam ga dadu. Nekako se u srcu osjećam smirenom, kao da mi neki glasić govori da se strpim, da će sve biti kako treba biti. 

Hvala na podršci   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

ivanas   :Love:   što bismo mi bez snova?
Drži se i polako obrađuj muža. Kad dijete dođe on neće znat kamo da se djene od miline.

----------


## we&baby

pozdravljam sve cure ovdje.

pitala sam MM-a sto misli o posvojenju djeteta, i on mi kaze da se BOJI da sada uz svoje dvoje, ne bih to posvojeno dijete mogao voljeti kao njih...
 :Sad:  

a tada sam se samo sjetila strahova koje smo spominjali kad sam drugi put bila T.."kako cemo drugo dijete voljeti TOLIKO kao ovo?"

...vjerujem da su to samo strahovi od "nepoznatog", covijek ne zna sto je ljubav dok ju u srcu ne dozivi!

nadam se da ce MM promijeniti misljenje, ali, KAKO DA MU POMOGNEM?

----------


## ivanas

Da malo podignem temu, mozda se javi tko s jos kakvim iskustvom. Od mog zadnjeg posta na ovu temu je vidim sada proslo vec skoro godinu dana i kod MD jos nikakve promjene. Probala sam u vise navrata pricati, pa neki period ne spominjati, ali jos uvijek mu ideja o posvojenju nije bliza. Mislim da se jos uvijek nada da cemo imati biolosko dijete pa zeli pokusati sve prirodne metode i alkternativnu medicinu. Meni osobno ideja o potpomognutoj nikako ne lezi i ne zelim se upustati u to, u srcu osjećam da to nije nas put. 

Nedavno smo kupili svoj stan,on ima stalan posao,  ja sam diplomirala, hobi sam pretvorila u posao koji me ispunjava, s kojim zaradujem dobro i koji ostavlja puno slobodno vremena (radim nekih 20tak sati na tjedan) za posvetiti se obitelji.Odnosi s mojom i njegovom obitelji su dobri i sigurna sam da bi nas podrzali u tome, s nekim clanovima svoje obitelji sam vec razgovarala o tome i oni su sto posto za. 

Jesmo mladi 26/32, ali vrijeme tako brzo prolazi, evo već skoro tri godine da zelimo dijete a nista se ne dogada. 

Meni čekanje oduvijek tesko pada, kad se nađem u nekom problemu i situaciji ne treba bi dugo da donesem odluku i krenem u akciju, dok je kod MD obratno. 
Ne pomaze ni činjenica što nitko u našoj okolini nije posvojitelj. Mislim da bi kod njega dosta značilo da vidi primjer neke konkretne obitelji, ovako mu je to sve apstraktno.

----------


## magda_

> sanja74 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi smo roditelji posvojene djevojčice, i nema šanse da bi biološko dijete ni MM ni ja voljeli više. Svaki tren zahvaljujemo "tamo nekom" što nam je omogućio ovakvu sreću.
> 
> To dijete smo mi trebali vjerojatno više nego ono nas. I to nikada ne želim zaboraviti.
> Ne mogu vam opisati koliko nas usrećuje. I ne samo nas, nego i naše prijatelje, obitelj... Tko god je imao nešto "protiv" posvojenja prije, sada kada nas vidi jasno mu je da je to bio pravi put za nas. A naša srećica i trenuci koje djelimo s njom su jedinstveni.
> 
> I sada, kad govorimo o nekoj našoj budućoj djeci, i MM i ja bi odmah "potpisali" da dobijemo opet posvojeno dijete. Barem jedno.
> ...


hvala ivanas sto si podigla topic, ponovo sam ga procitala i evo me tu gdje samo mogu potpisati sanju 74, svaku njenu rijec, zaista.
eto Milostivi Bog me ucinio MAMOM, presretnom mamom.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ivanas, svakome treba svoje vrijeme. Tvoj muž ima svoje želje i strahove s kojima se mora nositi. Odluka o posvojenju je odluka za cijeli život i sa sobom nosi mnogo zahtjeva. Jedino što možeš je biti strpljiva i dalje razgovarati s njim, ali moraš poštovati njegovo mišljenje.

----------


## ivanas

Donekle shvaćam i  potpuno uvažavam njegove strahove i želje, znam da je ovo jedna od najvažnijih životnih odluka, samo se bojim da nam ne prode previse vremena u razmišljanju, da ne izgorim u prevelikoj želji. 
MUškarci se na drugačiji način nose s problemom neplodnosti, valjda podsvjesno plodnost povezuju sa muževnošću i slikom o sebi pa to na taj način i teže prihvaćaju. A ne pomaže ni to što je okolina puna predrasuda i sigurno je svatko od nas čuo dosada već milijun budalaština na tu tematiku. 
On sam je imao i donekle jos uvijek ima krivu sliku o posvojenju. Pokušavam skupiti sto više informacija na tu temu, ali na našem jeziku nema osim ovoga foruma i pokojeg rijetkog članka u novinama ništa. 

Zanima me postoji li možda neka osoba iz Školice za posvojitelje. Ili netko upoznat s tematikom s kim bi mogli dogovoriti razgovor?
Koliko traje Školica? Nismo iz Zagreba ali možda bi se mogli organizirati na par dana?

----------


## Vlvl

> On sam je imao i donekle jos uvijek ima krivu sliku o posvojenju. Pokušavam skupiti sto više informacija na tu temu, ali na našem jeziku nema osim ovoga foruma i pokojeg rijetkog članka u novinama ništa.


Nažalost, i iz tih rijetkih članaka prije će učvrstiti krivu sliku nego steći točniju predodžbu. 

Škola za posvojitelje odvija se ako sam dobro upamtila 12 dvosatnih termina, a vodi je udruga Na drugi način.

----------


## Zdenka2

> [
> Škola za posvojitelje odvija se ako sam dobro upamtila 12 dvosatnih termina, a vodi je udruga Na drugi način.


Točno, traje 3 mjeseca, jednom tjedno. Tamo se mogu dobiti mnoge vrijedne informacije o posvojenju, ali ne i nekakvo nagovaranje na posvojenje.

----------


## ina33

Mislim da je nama baš Školica pomogla, ne u smislu ispredavanoga, nego u smislu dodira sa "živim posvojiteljima" i posvojiteljima-to-be. Upravo je to bilo ono što si gore zamolila - dodir s ljudima koji ili čekaju ili su ostvareni posvojitelji i time je nešto što je postalo teorija o kojoj smo čitali i nešto načelno dobilo sasvim konkretne obrise. Javi se udruzi Na drugi način, jako su ljubazni izaći će vam u susret, ako ikako mogu, vjerujem. Gore imaš na ovom pdf-u stickane kontakte, mislim. Ljudi funkcioniraju na različite načine, netko će do sigurnosti doći u svojoj introspekciji, nekome trebaju iskustva drugih, ako si taj drugi tip (kao što sam i ja), bit će vam (tj. mu) od pomoći. Eventualno možeš preko foruma dogovoriti susret s nekim posvojiteljima u vašoj okolini, ako oni pristanu i ako ih uspiješ naći. Sretno!

----------


## ina33

I da, to nije nikakvo nagovaranje na posvojenje, ali neki ljudi će lakše doći do odluke u dodiru s drugima i kad im se stvar konkretizira na taj način - naravno, ta odluka može i biti "ne, to nije za mene/nas". Evo, konkretno, mi smo se bili uključili u Školicu i prije nego što su nas obradili, tako da voditeljice u tom smislu nisu bile krute i meni se osobno to ne čini uopće loša ideja - taj stvarni (ne virtualni) kontakt s ljudima u sličnoj situacijij i s ostvarenim posvojiteljima.

----------


## ivanas

> da, to nije nikakvo nagovaranje na posvojenje, ali neki ljudi će lakše doći do odluke u dodiru s drugima i kad im se stvar konkretizira na taj način - naravno, ta odluka može i biti "ne, to nije za mene/nas".


Tocno i ja tako mislim. On je u biti tip kojemu jako pomaže kad vidi iskustva drugih, pa i da zaključi da to nije za njega, neka to zaključi na temelju pravih informacija, a ne nekoj zamišljenoj slici. 

Hvala vam puno na informacijama i podršci, to mi jako puno znači, nekako mi opet porastu krila. 

Svima  :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Kroz Školicu su prošli mnogi parovi koji su razmišljali o posvojenju, a na kraju nisu posvojili. Ipak mislim da su jako profitirali time što su tamo naučili, iskustvima i prijateljstvima koja su tamo stekli. Sve je sažeto u riječima mog sinčića koji je imao 5 godina kad smo mi pohađali Školicu: "Mama i tata idu u školu za bolje roditelje". 

Za očekivati je da se neodlučnima kroz Školicu posve kristalizira njihov pravi stav.

----------


## ivanas

Javila sam se u udrugu gdje organiziraju Školicu i rekli su mi da se mozemo javiti njima i dogovoriti razgovor, onako informativno o posvojenju i svemu vezano za to. Rekla sam to dragom i svidjela mu se ideja. :D Nekako osjećam da se u njemu ipak nesto pokrenulo, da želi barem pobliže razmotriti tu ideju. 
Nekako u srcu osjećam da će to s vremenom sjesti na svoje, kao i sve dosad u životu. 

Hvala vam svima za ideju da se javim u udrugu.

----------


## magda_

sretno, sretno sreeeeeetnooooooo :D  :D  :D

----------


## ivanas

U jeku ove borbe protiv zakona o MPO smo bili na prosvjedu i pricali s nekim ljudima koji su prolazili kroz postupke. S ovim zakonom ta nam je opcija uskracena, a i prije nismo bas bili za. 

Tko sam ja predlozila da na jesen prodemo obradu, ionako se dugo ceka i vrijeme prolazi, i dragi se slozio.  :D 

Pustit cu dva, tri mjeseca da se sve slegne, da se odluka ucvrsiti i onda krecem u akciju.  :Kiss:

----------


## ivanas

tko=tako

----------


## Vlvl

> predlozila da na jesen prodemo obradu, ionako se dugo ceka i vrijeme prolazi, i dragi se slozio.


Drago mi je.  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## ivanas

Kad čitam svoje postove na ovoj temi stvarno se ne mogu načuditi koliko se stav prema posvojenju MM promijenio nakon što je upoznao na susretu u Školici posvojitelje i njihove priče. I on sam je izgleda zaboravio da je jedva i htio pričati o tome prije samo nekoliko mjeseci. 
Čak je u razgovoru izjavio da mu nije jasno kako neki ljudi godinama idu po potpomognutima  i gube zdravlje i godine (jedni naši poznanici) a da ni ne razmisle o drugim opcijama. 8)

----------


## mare41

Kad sam rekla MD-ajmo posvojiti, rekao je: ajmo, (iako nismo završili IVF priču, a i iznenadio me spremnošću i na donaciju jajne stanice, što sam ja odbacivala), uglavnom nakon tog razgovora osjećam smirenost i sreću jer znam da ćemo biti roditelji (uvijek sam zapravo bila senzibilizirana na dječicu bez roditelja u domovima) i nadam se da ćemo uskoro krenuti u posvajanje. Lijepo je čitati ovdje stare postove i gledati kako se svijest muškaraca mijenja...

----------


## Shanti

Moj suprug i ja smo se i prije braka i prije pokušaja da dobijemo svoje biološko dijete dogovorili da ćemo posvojiti. Bilo je to doba svojevrsne naivnosti o svim područjima postizanja roditeljstva, mislili smo da će sve to biti relativno brzo i jednostavno. Dobiti i biološko i pronaći svoje dijete koje su začeli drugi biološki roditelji... 
S obzirom na to da mi se tijekom zadnjih nekoliko godina činilo da, na određen način, više vodim računa o našim pokušajima da zatrudnimo (bilo u kućnoj radinosti, bilo u MPO-u) i, nedavno, o obradi za posvojenje i slanju molbi, sad kad smo ozbiljno krenuli prema posvojenju, čini mi se da je on snažniji i odlučniji, da je on sada preuzeo velik dio angažmana na sebe.  :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Shanti, baš mi je drago zbog vas.   :Love:  
obećala si dovest mužakod nas, još davno..  :Smile: 
poziv je otvoren.

----------


## maria elena 1984

malo sam čitala vaše postove na ovu temu;iskreno oduvijek sam se divila usvojiteljima.dok sam dolazila s mamom volontirati(ona je tada radila kao član stručne službe pa sam još kao dijete bila posebno senzibilizirana za to)gledala bih kako neki roditelji dolaze odvode svoju novu dječicu donose im novu odjeću za izlazak iz doma,neku od te djece sam znala sretati dok bi čuvala puno mlađeg brata,svaki puta bi me ganula ta slika nekad blijedog mališana na domskim hodnicima njihovih tužnih pogleda i tih prekrasnih slika kasnije kada bi usvojitelji tj roditelji objeručke šetali tu istu djecu koja su zračila srećom,sigurnošću,ljubavlju,svime onime što u domovima nije moguće vidjeti.zaista svaka čast svima vama koji svojom ljubavlju blagoslivaljate živote svoje djece,što ste imali snage otvoriti svoje srce i izložiti se čekanju,neizvjesnosti,razočarenjima koje vam naša država i njezini nedorečen i spor sustav često priušti.Ustrajte i dalje u ptoj najplemenitijoj misiji u svemiru,možda ću i ja jednoga dana slijediti vaš primjer...

----------


## Dhea

godinama već pokušavamo imati djecu i ne ide
maksimalno dokle smo dogurali je jedan spontani i jedna biokemijska trudnoća koja se baš ovih dana događa
dobro zarađujemo i situirani smo, a 'dječja soba' se s godinama pretvorila u spremište
pokušala sam u par navrata s mužem razgovarati o usvojenju, on je u startu decidirano protiv i odmah me napao da prebrzo odustajem od vlastite
uopće nisam odustala ali htjela sam barem pokrenuti postupak, jer znam da se dugo čeka
rado bi imala i posvojeno i biološko dijete, ja tu ne poznajem razlike
već smo i u nekim godinama, ja 39, on 47
prestravljena sam pomisli o cijelom životu bez djece
u drugom navratu sam pokušala biti taktičnija pa sam mu nabrajala stvari tipa  - dijete će nam unijeti živost i veselje, pomladit će nas, u starosti nećemo biti sami, onda čemu sve ovo zarađivanje i trud, kome ćemo ostaviti sve što smo postigli itd.
na to je mm rekao da samo tražim još dodatne probleme u životu, da nije dijete kućni ljubimac i da sam sebična
on je trenutačno na služ.putu i kad se vrati saznat će da ni ova trudnoća nije uspjela
možda bi ga mogla i nagovoriti kad bi bila čvsta, odlučna i uporna
ali ja bi htjela da i on to želi, a ne da bude isforsirano
jesam li negdje pogriješila?

----------


## sati

Draga Dhea,

razumijem te o čemu govoriš, jer sam bila u strahu kad sam predlagala posvojenje MM. Stambeno i materijalno smo situirani. Živimo 5 g. zajedno u izvanbračnoj zajednici (ja 32g MM 37g), do sada se nije dogodilo dijete, nismo bili na pretragama, i ja nisam spremna ići na umjetne oplodnje, imam dosta prijateljica oko sebe koje su to prolazile, neke sa sretnim završecima, a neke sa nesretnim. 

Kod nas se razgovor dogodilo spontano, za vikend bila je prijateljica (trudna do zuba) sa suprugom na kavi kad smo počeli pričati o djeci i posvojenjima. Ja sam rekla da intenzivno razmišljam o tome i da mislim posvojiti dijete bez obzira na to imala ili ne imala biološko dijete. Nakon što su gosti otišli pitala ga šta misli o posvojenju, da li je uz mene, da sam proces posvojenja je dugotrajan (3-4 g), ja želim imati dijete, a ako nije uz mene spremna sam posvojiti dijete sama (zna kad ja nešto zamislim, da ne odustajem dok to i ne ostvarim). Sva sreća da se složio sa svime, u konačnici dovela sam ga pred gotov čin. 
U ponedjeljak početkom 5 mj 2010 smo predali papire u CZSS, obradu završili sredinom 7 mj. Napisali molbu, MM ih je dobio na gotovo, samo na potpis, proslijedili je po centrima, sad smo u fazi zvanja odnosno ja sam u fazi zvanja. 

Ja sam uz tebe, ne odustaj od svojih snova, sve se može ostvariti, samo trebaš pronaći pravi put do cilja.

 :Wink:

----------


## berry

Draga *sati* zanima me da li i parovi koji žive više godina u izvanbračnoj zajednici mogu ići u posvojenje?

----------


## sandra14

Sve što vam mogu savjetovati je da budete uporne. MojM nije bio protiv, ali niti nešto oduševljen novim posvojenjem. Najčešće je bilo imamo jedno, što će nam sve ponovo, pelene, ne spavanje itd.
Odvela ga u Dom za koji sam nosila pakete oko Božića.
Koji je to šok bio njemu. Kad smo izašli vam, samo je pitao kako, kako jedna med. sestra na 20 beba, kako su sve bolesne, a nema dr. itd.
Od tog dana on je printao molbe, kad su nas zvali da smo u užem krugu on je razgovarao sa centrima itd.
A kad je donešena princeza u naše ruke prvi put sam vidjela da je na ivici suza.
Danas kad dođe s posla ona onako otežući kaže taaataaa, on baca sve i uzima je.
Takva ljubav svako muško srce zarobi.

----------


## sati

Draga berry, parovi po obiteljskom zakonu moraju živjeti u izvanbračnoj zajednici više od 3 godine, međutim moram te upozoriti da neki centri još uvijek smatraju da izvanbračni partneri imaju ista prava kao i oni u braku u svim drugim stvarima osim kod posvojenja. Tako da ću ja vjerojatno tražiti službeno tumačenje zakona od ministarstva koje ga je izdalo.

 :Smile:

----------


## Aradija

Ja sam uvek zelela usvojeno dete. A muz je bio u blagom soku kad sam mu to predlozila. Bilo je to posle prve vto, kad je bilo doslo do trudnoce i pobacaja. Nakon toga dok su trajale dalje vto cas je bio za usvajanje cas ne, bas me je slamala ta njegova promenljivost i sreca da nismo krenuli u postupak tada. Kad je bio ovaj zadnji postupak i on je prelomio. Sad je skroz cvrst u odluci za usvajanje. Jedino sto smo pogresili mozda je sto smo u cszr rekli da je on nekad imao dileme. Mi smo jos u postupku, jos nismo dobili podobnost. I pricali smo sa njima i nastojali da budemo sto iskreniji i rekli otprilike i ovo sto sam sad i ovde napisala... Posle sam se pitala da li je trebalo da budemo toliko iskreni. Nadam se da oni to nece shvatiti pogresno kao neku njegovu nesigurnost.

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Sve što vam mogu savjetovati je da budete uporne. MojM nije bio protiv, ali niti nešto oduševljen novim posvojenjem. Najčešće je bilo imamo jedno, što će nam sve ponovo, pelene, ne spavanje itd.
> Odvela ga u Dom za koji sam nosila pakete oko Božića.
> Koji je to šok bio njemu. Kad smo izašli vam, samo je pitao kako, kako jedna med. sestra na 20 beba, kako su sve bolesne, a nema dr. itd.
> Od tog dana on je printao molbe, kad su nas zvali da smo u užem krugu on je razgovarao sa centrima itd.
> A kad je donešena princeza u naše ruke prvi put sam vidjela da je na ivici suza.
> Danas kad dođe s posla ona onako otežući kaže taaataaa, on baca sve i uzima je.
> Takva ljubav svako muško srce zarobi.


totalno potpisujem *sandra14* pa inače nisu baš muški za neke pretjerane akcije i uvijek ih treba gurati u životu.. oni će rađe gurati sadašnju situaciju nego se izlagati riziku i biti povrjeđeni ili nešto slično, tamo gdje treba dati emocije spori su
cure!!! uzmite stvari u svoje ruke i sve će sjesti na svoje mjesto!! mi smo hrabrije i odlučnije  :Smile:

----------


## magda_

> Sve što vam mogu savjetovati je da budete uporne. MojM nije bio protiv, ali niti nešto oduševljen novim posvojenjem. Najčešće je bilo imamo jedno, što će nam sve ponovo, pelene, ne spavanje itd.
> Odvela ga u Dom za koji sam nosila pakete oko Božića.
> Koji je to šok bio njemu. Kad smo izašli vam, samo je pitao kako, kako jedna med. sestra na 20 beba, kako su sve bolesne, a nema dr. itd.
> Od tog dana on je printao molbe, kad su nas zvali da smo u užem krugu on je razgovarao sa centrima itd.
> A kad je donešena princeza u naše ruke prvi put sam vidjela da je na ivici suza.
> Danas kad dođe s posla ona onako otežući kaže taaataaa, on baca sve i uzima je.
> Takva ljubav svako muško srce zarobi.


Potpisujem u potpunosti! Posebno zadnju recenicu. Iz iskustva! :Smile:

----------


## magda_

> Sve što vam mogu savjetovati je da budete uporne. MojM nije bio protiv, ali niti nešto oduševljen novim posvojenjem. Najčešće je bilo imamo jedno, što će nam sve ponovo, pelene, ne spavanje itd.
> Odvela ga u Dom za koji sam nosila pakete oko Božića.
> Koji je to šok bio njemu. Kad smo izašli vam, samo je pitao kako, kako jedna med. sestra na 20 beba, kako su sve bolesne, a nema dr. itd.
> Od tog dana on je printao molbe, kad su nas zvali da smo u užem krugu on je razgovarao sa centrima itd.
> A kad je donešena princeza u naše ruke prvi put sam vidjela da je na ivici suza.
> Danas kad dođe s posla ona onako otežući kaže taaataaa, on baca sve i uzima je.
> Takva ljubav svako muško srce zarobi.





> totalno potpisujem *sandra14* pa inače nisu baš muški za neke pretjerane akcije i uvijek ih treba gurati u životu.. oni će rađe gurati sadašnju situaciju nego se izlagati riziku i biti povrjeđeni ili nešto slično, tamo gdje treba dati emocije spori su
> cure!!! uzmite stvari u svoje ruke i sve će sjesti na svoje mjesto!! mi smo hrabrije i odlučnije


I ovo potpisujem!

----------


## berry

Draga sati,ko prvo hvala na odgovoru.Naime mi živimo u izvanbračnoj zajednici već 10 godina.
Baš me zanima da li ćeš uspjet ishodit službeno tumačenj zakona,jer mi nije jasno žašto parovi u dugogodišnjoj izvanbračnoj zajednici ne bi mogli ići u posvojenje,a samohrani roditelj može(npr.gđa Opačić).

----------


## sati

Draga Berry, potruditi ću se ishoditi tumačenje zakona, čitaš mi misli za Milanku Opačić, a kolaju informacije da sprema posvojiti još jedno dijete.

 :Wink:

----------


## berry

Sati draga,poslala bih ti privatnu poruku,ali još ih ne možeš primat i slati dok nemaš 11 postova.
Ah,čula sam i ja za te informacije,ali tako je to kod nas.

----------


## sati

Draga Berry, još malo i na 11-om postu sam

 :Wink:

----------


## berry

Sati draga, brzo ćeš ti to odraditi.
Kod mene nekako sve više arumenata da krenemo u posvajanje,a i mm nema ništa protiv.
Mi prolazimo kroz potpomognutu opl.,bez rezultata,ali misao o posvojenju je bila i prije nego smo krenuli u liječenje neplodnosti.

----------


## berry

arumenata=argumenata

----------


## kudri

ajme cure!
imam 27 godina, prekrasnu kćer od 16mj., zatrudnila sam, tako reći, od prve! ali ja taaaako želim posvojiti dijete!! oduvijek to želim!!!! još dok sam živjela sa starcima, sam im znala reć da ću sigurno posvojiti jedno dijete!, a starci bi mi odmah govorili: pa kaj pričaš gluposti, imat ćeš svoje! pa okoj, imat ću svoje!!! ali želim posvojiti i pružiti ljubav malim srčekima koji su u domu i samo čekaju da ih netko prigrli! 
čitam vaše priče i redovito plačem (od sreće)...evo,sad sam na poslu i suze teku!

a moj muž, spomenula sam mu to jednom i njemu naravno nije jasno odakle mi ta ideja i zašto ja to želim, kad možemo imati svoje! ljuta sam što me ne razumije!

jesam li normalna?!

----------


## sati

Draga Kudri,

Naravno da si normalna, zašto ne bi bila?

Ja sam isto tako svojim starcima uvijek govorila, samo su mi se nasmijali. Prije nego što smo krenuli u postupak sam rekla mami, čudno me je pogledala, ali nakon mojeg monologa više nije postavljala pitanja.

Drži se i ustraj kod svojeg mišljenja :Klap:

----------


## ivanas

kudri razumijem tvoju želju, i ja sam isto htjela oduvijek posvojiti i kad smo saznali da ne možemo prirodnim putem zatrudniti nisam niti pomislila na potpomognutu, već smo odmah krenuli u posvajanje. 

Samo za takav pothvat, a u Hrvatskoj posvajanje jest pothvat, koji zahtjeva svu energiju i čvrstu želju oba partnera, jer je premalo djece s rješenim statusom za posvajanje a puno posvojitelja. 

S druge strane udomitelja fali, pogotovo mlađih i kvalitetnih, pa obitelji koje mogu imati svoju biološku djecu mogu razmisliti o ovakvom načinu brige i pomoći dječici.

----------


## ArI MaLi

> kudri razumijem tvoju želju, i ja sam isto htjela oduvijek posvojiti i kad smo saznali da ne možemo prirodnim putem zatrudniti nisam niti pomislila na potpomognutu, već smo odmah krenuli u posvajanje. 
> 
> Samo za takav pothvat, a u Hrvatskoj posvajanje jest pothvat, koji zahtjeva svu energiju i čvrstu želju oba partnera, jer je premalo djece s rješenim statusom za posvajanje a puno posvojitelja. 
> 
> S druge strane udomitelja fali, pogotovo mlađih i kvalitetnih, pa obitelji koje mogu imati svoju biološku djecu mogu razmisliti o ovakvom načinu brige i pomoći dječici.


 :Klap:

----------


## kudri

ah---za sada znam da su moje želje samo želje, ali nadam se jednog dana da će se i realizirati...do tada ću pratiti vas ovdje i od srca se veseliti se zajedno s vama!! jer znama kako je to biit mama - najljepši osjećaj na svijetu koji razumiju samo oni koji jesu mame!!! 

ari mali - curka je naprosto prekrasna, ali stvaaarno!!!

----------

